# Epson EMP-S3L Projector



## rob.tomas (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi, I recently picked up this projector for free. Wondering if it's worth it to replace a blown lamp for $150 as I know the projector isn't the best ie. only 800x600 resolution. I will mainly be watching movies with it so is it worth the money or will the viewing experience be terrible?
Any help is appreciated, thanks,
Robert.


----------



## rob.tomas (Apr 16, 2010)

Just anther question about the resolution, on the website it says:

DISPLAY PERFORMANCE	Native	800 x 600 dots
Resize	1280 x 1024 / 1024 x 768 / 640 x 480 dots
What does the resize resolution mean and does that mean that a resolution higher than 800x600 is supported?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It will downscale 1024x768 to the native. For DVD movies itll work fine but things like HD games and Blu-Ray won't shine like they do normally.


----------

